# NREMT worth the 70 bucks - or the paper it's printed on?



## jrm818 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey all - looking for some input on this.  I'm an EMT-B student, and the class is about to end.  I was wondering if anyone had a sense as to whether or not being a national registry EMT could possibly affect one's ability to be hired either by a transport company or possibly by a hospital as a patient care tech.  Neither of these is in my immediate plans – but ether is a theoretical possibility in the not so distant future.  

This is not a licensing issue - as I will (assuming I pass the tests) be licensed in both of the states in which I would possibly work for the next few years – at home and at school.  I'm asking purely about taking this test as a resume-builder here.  Worth the $70 or no?  (I'm leaning towards "no - pay for your heat instead" but wanted to double check).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jon (Apr 9, 2007)

If you have the extra money... it probably isn't a bad idea... it gives you more flexability. If you really don't have the money... don't worry about it.


----------



## Glorified (Apr 9, 2007)

Isn't NR computerized everywhere this year? Or is it only in a few states?  If its computereized you get your response within a day or two I think.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 9, 2007)

I think that the NR certification is extraordinarily valuable.  More and more companies are leaning towards the NR standards, even if your state or locality's standards are just as high.  Also, it will allow you to gain employment out of state if you ever decide to move.  

I *never* thought I'd be moving, so I let my NR lapse.  It would have to be one of the most stupid things I've done.  I'm sure I can get it back, but I've forgotten a majority of the material I learned back in EMT school.  I'd advise you to get it now, even if you don't think you'll immediately need it.


----------



## Alexakat (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree with Miz...get it if you can!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 10, 2007)

Becoming NREMT certification is a professional organization and recognition of it more for a professional reasons. Although, it may personally not affect you at this time in the long range it again might. Many states require NREMT as a base level to test at their state license as well as many as accept full reprocicity. Some services (mine including) require not only a state license, but NREMT as well. I can assure it is much better to obtain it when you just exit school than later. I know of some that let their NREMT expire & had to retest can attest. 

I understand $70 appears quite a bit extreme at this time, which actually quite a bargain in comparison to my $300 CEN exam and others that costs higher. So yes, for a professional level test it is bargain. 

R/r 911


----------



## Raf (Apr 10, 2007)

You'll probably regret it if you don't get it. I'd go for it. You won't miss $70 in a couple months.


----------



## jrm818 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmm...not the response I expected at all acutally...guess I'll probably take it.

thanks for the responses.


----------



## bstone (Apr 16, 2007)

Take it. I think the NREMT is corrput and does a lousy job at writing exams, but it's undeniable that they've become the de facto credentialing company.


----------



## Corl-Grove (Dec 18, 2007)

*Even if it is just for you!*

I had been an EMT for 15 years prior to taking the NR exam. The only reason I took the test is ":censored::censored::censored::censored:s and giggles" it didn't really do anything for my career but in my 15 years most of my 5 renewals for PA state EMT-B were completed using our State's Continuing Education system. I also have been a "desk jockey" or in the management team for a lot of my career so I used it to prove to myself that I still know what I am doing. 

Take Care, and be safe


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 18, 2007)

jrm818 said:


> Hey all - looking for some input on this. I'm an EMT-B student, and the class is about to end. I was wondering if anyone had a sense as to whether or not being a national registry EMT could possibly affect one's ability to be hired either by a transport company or possibly by a hospital as a patient care tech. Neither of these is in my immediate plans – but ether is a theoretical possibility in the not so distant future.
> 
> This is not a licensing issue - as I will (assuming I pass the tests) be licensed in both of the states in which I would possibly work for the next few years – at home and at school. I'm asking purely about taking this test as a resume-builder here. Worth the $70 or no? (I'm leaning towards "no - pay for your heat instead" but wanted to double check).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
I feel that it is worth it. I am licensed in AR, OK, and recently KS from disaster work however I also hold my NR which is required. If you think $70 is bad try the $200 paramedic reciprocity fee for OK.


----------



## Addison23 (Dec 18, 2007)

I would deal with it and pay the fee. Company's always like to see that you took the national registry. It shows that you know your stuff. It couldn't hurt right? Besides, what if you don't like transporting or being a CCT anyways? Those two careers and working in the field are two totally different jobs. 

~Addison


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 18, 2007)

Depends totally on your goals.  If you plan on moving between states to work or volunteer, if the state where you work requires it.  I don't think there is one answer to the question. 

My husband is a Paramedic who was nationally registered until about the last 6 years.  For him, approaching retirement, with no plan to leave the position he is in before retirement, there is no reason to maintain the certification.  

On the other hand, I do quite a bit of education and volunteering in other regions and for me, its worth it.


----------

